# How many Calibers?



## Clyde (Jul 13, 2006)

How many different calibers do you have? (HandGuns Only)

Twelve (12) - Reload for 8 of them

.22
.25ACP
.32ACP
380 ACP
9mm
38 Super
40 S&W
10 MM
45 ACP

38Spl
357 Mag
44 Mag


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Lets see here...

.22
.38
.380
9mm 
.45ACP


WOW I need to buy more guns......I have too many .45's LOL!!!


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

.22-2
9x19-5
9x18-1


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

.380 Auto
.40 S&W
.357 Sig
.45 ACP


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

22 Short
22 Long Rifle
32acp
38 Special
357 Mag
357 Sig
9x17 (380)
9x18 Mak
9x19 (9mm)
40 S&W
10mm
41 Mag
44 Special
44 Mag
45acp and Autorim
45 Colt

Regards, Richard


----------



## A_J (May 22, 2006)

Only 2 - .22 and 9mm


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

22lr
32-20
380
38special
357mag
9mm
44mag
45acp


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

1. 22's 7. 20ga 
2. 32
3. 380
4. 357's
5. 40
6. 45's


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

.22 LR - 1
.357 / .38 - 1
9X19 -1

Hoping for more.

WM


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Sorry - had .45 and .380 and .22 in the past - only got 1 now... See my signature. Makes things much easier


----------



## DD (Jul 21, 2006)

I'm surprised at the popularity of the .380. 9mm catches so much crap (I don't agree that it should) you almost take for granted the .380's pop-gun status ("I'ma gonna pull your cork, son...")

I'm curious at to what you use them for?

Barrel is too short for target work and the velocities I wouldn't think are that hot, even with +p ammo (if you can feed 'em a steady diet of it with their small frames) I'm guessing a defensive round would mushroom, but the closer the better.

I'd like to someday own a few (Walther PPK/S, Beretta and the SIG) but they'd probably just wind up as expensive plinkers.


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

.45 ACP 
.44 Mag.
.410
.22 Mag.
.22 LR


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

.22--2
.380-1
.45--2
and a brief answer to a question above, a.380 can kill just as dead as a .50 bmg can if ya hit where it hurts


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

.22 LR (Browning Buckmark for teaching newbies)
.380 ACP (Kel-Tec P3AT BUG)
9mm (Glocks, main defensive pistols)
.45 ACP (1911, ex-defensive pistol, now just nostalgia)

I sold off everything else fairly recently: .32 ACP, .38 Special, .357 Magnum, .45 Colt.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

*cal.*

.22, .25,.30, .32,.32-20,7.65,.35-40,380,9mm,.44,.44spl.,.44 mag..45, .45 long colt,


----------



## TWilliams (Jul 5, 2006)

5 : .38spl 9mm .357sig .40 .45


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

.22

9mm

.45


----------



## .45 cal Sushi (Jun 4, 2006)

*9x18 Ultra Walther
.357 S&W
.45* 6 of em Kimber IAI Colt Charles Daley Caspian and *the only thing I carry. .45 main , .45 back up*. Nothing to re-learn, like grips, same ammo, same mags.


----------



## Dorian (Jul 21, 2006)

.22lr
.22wm
.32
.380
9mm
.40

Dorian


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

I own a .25 ACP, but that is a keepsake, not a gun I shoot.

I load and shoot, .38 Special, .357 Magnum, .44 Special, .44 Magnum, .45 Colt, and, on occassion, .45 ACP.

I have loaded .32 H & R Magnum, .41 Magnum, .44 Russian, and .45 AutoRim.

Bob Wright


----------



## michael t (Jan 26, 2006)

22 1 
25 2
32 2
380 5
9mm 2
38spl 2
357 1
44mag 1
45 acp 3

DD post 
Barrel is too short for target work and the velocities I wouldn't think are that hot, even with +p ammo (if you can feed 'em a steady diet of it with their small frames) I'm guessing a defensive round would mushroom, but the closer the better.

I'd like to someday own a few (Walther PPK/S, Beretta and the SIG) but they'd probably just wind up as expensive plinkers.

Don't sell the 380 short. close to 38 spl. Also a PPK/S is a nice pocket or IWB carry and plenty accurate.(was issued to Ky. State Police at one time for off duty and back up) Their is no offical +P in 380. Corbon 90gr HP is 1050fps and 220ftlbs. 
I still waiting on a offical police report that shows after BG takes 2 to chest he went on to hurt shooter. No my brothers friend had a 5th cousin that knows a guy who shot a 90lb BG 37 times with a 380 and didn't stop him. I want real proof. I'm sure been case but I haven't found one yet.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

> How many different calibers do you have?


12, I load for 10 of them.

22, 32 ACP, 32 H&R Mag, 380 ACP, 9mm, 38 Spcl, 357 Mag, 40 S&W, 44 Spcl, 44 Mag, 45 ACP, 45 Colt. :smt068 :smt068


----------



## DD (Jul 21, 2006)

michael t said:


> Don't sell the 380 short. close to 38 spl. Also a PPK/S is a nice pocket or IWB carry and plenty accurate.(was issued to Ky. State Police at one time for off duty and back up) Their is no offical +P in 380. Corbon 90gr HP is 1050fps and 220ftlbs.
> I still waiting on a offical police report that shows after BG takes 2 to chest he went on to hurt shooter. No my brothers friend had a 5th cousin that knows a guy who shot a 90lb BG 37 times with a 380 and didn't stop him. I want real proof. I'm sure been case but I haven't found one yet.


The thing about gun ownership and self-defense is that there are literallly millions of possible scenarios. However, when it comes down to your life, I see no reason not to stack the odds in your favor, and that usually means newer technology that can be had in a number of very small packages today, such as a G26.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

DD said:


> The thing about gun ownership and self-defense is that there are literallly millions of possible scenarios. However, when it comes down to your life, I see no reason not to stack the odds in your favor, and that usually means newer technology that can be had in a number of very small packages today, such as a G26.


I dont think anyone will argue with that ,but ya cant just dimiss the 380 as a pop gun when a 22 can kill ya too if someone can place their shot well.I wouldnt carry a 22 for Self defense but I wouldn't blink at the 380 for it,I just happen to have a 3" 1911 that fills that slot right now:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## DD (Jul 21, 2006)

scooter said:


> ...I wouldnt carry a 22 for Self defense but I would blink at the 380 for it,I just happen to have a 3" 1911 that fills that slot right now:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


Well, that's been my point all along - you own a .380 but carry a .45.

In an emergency, any gun is better than no gun ('pop-gun' was a Foghorn Leghorn reference nobody got (sigh)), but if you have a *choice*... Personally, if I carried (and I don't) it would be a 9mm with a nasty load because I prefer the greater capacity. But back to the .380... sure, it can be fatal, so can a knife, but you wouldn't carry a 6" bowie in lieu of a handgun. Carrying concealed is an act of serious intent, and even though I'm in the placement camp (vs. displacement), I don't see the .380 being serious enough.


----------



## Waffen (Feb 8, 2006)

22
32
38
357
380
40
45acp
45colt
9mm

W


----------



## bambam (Jul 14, 2006)

Handguns - just .357mag and .45ACP, but soon will be looking for a good 9mm auto for a range and plinking gun...maybe a new Para Tac Five?

Shotgun - just one; a Remington 870 Express with deer barrel, loaded with 3" mag #4 buck. When I was an avid bird, waterfowl, turkey and deer hunter, I had a collection of beautiful shotguns...over and unders, side by sides, pumps and autos. 
But I quit hunting about 10 years ago and sold almost all of them off except the deer gun. And I only use it now for HD. I'm a life-long blues and jazz guitar player, got into street rodding several years ago, and more recently got into Harleys, so interest in hunting was just kind of sqeezed out and it faded away.
However, my interest in handguns is exploding (excuse the pun) partly because it was always kind of simmering in the background and partly because of an incident with a very seriously disturbed neighbor who's currently undergoing treatment (I'll just leave it at that for now).

Rifle - again, just one. A Remington Nylon 66 .22 auto with scope. 

Sorry, didn't mean to momentarily hijack the thread.

Tom


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

22
7.65mm (don't ask)
380
38
357
9mm
40 S&W
45 ACP

While it makes trips to Walmart interesting, and trips to the gun store for SD ammo expensive, I like having lots of different calibers to shoot. FWIW, the 7.65 is an old pre WWII German pistol that I will never shoot, so maybe it's cheating to list it.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, now I finally have 1 more besides 9mm 

32 ACP


----------



## z28smokin (May 6, 2006)

.22
.32
.38 special
9mm
.40sw
.45


----------



## Nathan Plemons (Aug 11, 2006)

.380 ACP
9mm luger
.45 ACP


----------



## 1911 (Aug 4, 2006)

.45 ACP
9mm
.44 Mag
38 special


----------



## J.R. (Jul 6, 2006)

.45colt
.45acp
.9mm
.38spl/.357mag
.22lr

wish list is .454/.41mag/.44mag J.R.


----------



## BerettaMan (Feb 4, 2006)

1 .22
1 .32
2 .380
1 9mm
1 .45


----------



## Orion6 (Jul 29, 2006)

.177 :smt022 :smt022 :smt022 :smt022 :smt022 :smt022 
.22 :smt022 :smt022 :smt022 
6mm :smt022 :smt022 :smt022 :smt022 :smt022 

:smt090 :smt090 :smt090


----------



## Reliable (May 7, 2006)

.22, 38 / .357, .44, 9mm, .40, 45


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

.22LR, .22 Magnum, .25 ACP, .32 ACP, .32 S&W Long, .380 ACP, .38 Special, .357 Magnum, 9mm Makarov (9x18), 9mm Luger (9x19), .40 S&W, .44 Magnum, .45 ACP. 

I have more .357 Magnum revolvers than any other caliber handgun.


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

I guess I should have listed them the first time...

.22LR: H&R 939 Ultra Sidekick; Ruger New Model Single Six, Walther P22, Ruger MK II

.22 Magnum: Ruger New Model Single Six

.25 ACP: Colt 1908 Hammerless Pocket

.32 ACP: Mauser Pocket Model 1914, CZ-50, Colt Model 1903 Hammerless Pocket

.32 S&W Long: Colt Police Positive (1st)

.38 Special: S&W Model 14, Colt Police Positive Special (3rd), Colt Diamondback, Colt Detective Special (4th), Colt Offical Police, 

.357 Magnum: Colt 6-inch Python, Colt 4-inch Python, Colt Boa, S&W Model 13, Colt Trooper MK III, S&W Model 28, S&W Model 66, Ruger GP-100, Ruger SP-101

.380 ACP: Ortgies Pocket Automatic, Bersa Thunder, Colt Mustang, Colt Model 1908 Pocket Model

9MM Makarov: Bulgarian Makarov

9mm Luger: Beretta Model 92FS, CZ-75 BD

.40 S&W: CZ-40, Beretta Cougar, Ruger P-944

.44 Magnum: Ruger Redhawk

.45 ACP: Colt Model 1991A1 Commander


----------



## resqbubba (Jul 4, 2006)

I have: 

.22
.380
.38
9mm
357 sig
.40
.45

40 is still my carry in a XD service!! :smt071 :smt1099


----------



## DWARREN123 (May 11, 2006)

22 Lr
22 Wmr
32 H&r Magnum
357 Magnum
380 Acp


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

.177
.22
.40
12 gauge
8 lb. Yorkie


----------



## tex45acp (May 26, 2006)

.22
.38 Special
9 mm
.357 mag
.41 mag
.44 mag
.45 acp


----------



## poncaguy (May 7, 2006)

17HMR,22,9mm, 357Sig, 357Mag,357Max,40S&W,45 ACP,223,7mm-08,45-70,460 S&W.......the big boys are Thompson Contenders and Encore.........


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

For sidearms in my private collection, I regrettably only have two:
.44 Remington Magnum(My favorite and #1)
9mm Luger

I have plenty more rifle and shotgun calibers. I hope to add .357 Magnum and .45ACP to the list in the future. I really can see no use for me to go below 9mm Luger. I find the little 9mm round to be towing the line as is. At least that's my personal preference.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> .177
> .22
> .40
> 12 gauge
> 8 lb. Yorkie


Now I didn't include my canine power in my list.

I actually have two: For home defense, I have my full sized Black & Tan dachshund.

For concealed carry, I have my Mini Red dachshund.

Watch out for your ankles.

:smt071

WM


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> Now I didn't include my canine power in my list.
> 
> I actually have two: For home defense, I have my full sized Black & Tan dachshund.
> 
> ...


Do you use an IWB or OWB for your mini? My Yorkie is 8 pounds so he tends so kick my beans and frank too much when I wear him in an IWB.:mrgreen:


----------



## Brass Balls (Jul 3, 2006)

.22
9mm
.357 Magnum
.40 S&W
10MM
.44 Magnum
.45 ACP
.454 Casull


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> Do you use an IWB or OWB for your mini? My Yorkie is 8 pounds so he tends so kick my beans and frank too much when I wear him in an IWB.:mrgreen:


Shoulder holster.

WM


----------



## 9x19 (Sep 19, 2006)

Lets see:

.17HM2
.22LR
.22 WMR
.32 ACP
.380 ACP
9x18 Mak
9mm
.38 Special
.357 Sig
.357 Magnum
.40 S&W
10mm
.45ACP


----------



## denfoote (May 7, 2006)

*I never thought about it!!!*

Lessee.

5.59mm

7.62X25mm

7.65mm

9mm kurz

9mm Makarov

9mm Parabellum

9.07mm magnum

9.07mm special

10mm kurz

11.43mm


----------



## Blastard (Aug 10, 2006)

.177
.22 LR
.22 WMR
9mm Parabellum
.38 Special
.357 Magnum
.45 ACP
30-30
30-06
12 Gauge


----------



## BerettaMan (Feb 4, 2006)

.22
.32
.380
9mm
.45


----------



## SteveK (Jul 29, 2006)

Let's see...
.22
.25
.38
9mm
.357
.40
.45


----------



## Easy E (Sep 11, 2006)

.22 long
.22 long rifle
.22 mag.
.38 special
.38 super
.357 mag.
9MM
9MM Makarov
10MM
.44 mag
.45 ACP
.45 Colt
.36 & .44 round ball


----------



## TopDog (Sep 2, 2006)

.38
.9mm
.357 Sig
.40 S&W
.41 Magnum
.45 ACP (*My Favorite Caliber*)


----------



## dladd (Sep 19, 2006)

.50 A/E Desert Eagle
.44 Mag Desert Eagle Conversion
.45 ACP Sig P245
.38 Special S&W Snubnose
.25 ACP Browning Saturday Night Special


----------



## triton54s (Sep 8, 2006)

.40 S&w
.45 Acp


----------



## stetson (May 5, 2006)

Let's see never stopped and thought about it.
22,25,38,357,9mm,40cal,44spl,45acp.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

DD said:


> Well, that's been my point all along - you own a .380 but carry a .45.
> 
> In an emergency, any gun is better than no gun ('pop-gun' was a Foghorn Leghorn reference nobody got (sigh)), but if you have a *choice*... Personally, if I carried (and I don't) it would be a 9mm with a nasty load because I prefer the greater capacity. But back to the .380... sure, it can be fatal, so can a knife, but you wouldn't carry a 6" bowie in lieu of a handgun. Carrying concealed is an act of serious intent, and even though I'm in the placement camp (vs. displacement), I don't see the .380 being serious enough.


I'd rather have a snowball than a 380.

22
17hmr
380
9mm
S&W 40
357 mag
41 mag
44 mag
45 acp
45 long colt
S&W 460 Which take 454 cas and 45 L colt
308 win
223


----------



## rachilders (Oct 25, 2006)

Let's see, this is handgun only so...

.22 LR
.22 mag
.223/5.56x45 (PLR-16)
.32 ACP
.380 ACP
9mm
.357 mag
.38 SPL
.40 S&W
.45 ACP
.45 Colt

Also, quite a few BP guns in 36, 44 and 50.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

spacedoggy said:


> I'd rather have a snowball than a 380.


:smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082
YAAFM


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I knew that would get you going scooter. Just playing with ya.


----------



## Barry in IN (Nov 6, 2006)

Have:
.22 RF
.17 Mach IV (Contender)
.221 Fireball (XP-100)
.223 (Contender)
7.62x25 (CZ52)
.380 ACP
.38 Spl
.357 Mag
.357 AMP (Auto Mag)
9mm
.38 Super
.40 S&W
.44 AMP (Auto Mag)
.45 ACP
.45 Colt

Load for all but .22 RF, 7.62x25.

Used to have guns for, still have ammo for, and/or reloading dies for: 
.25 ACP
.30 Carbine (Blackhawk)
.32 ACP
.32 S&W Long
.32 H&R Mag
.357 Sig
10mm
.41 Mag
.44 Mag


----------



## texgunner (Jul 25, 2006)

*I have:*

.22 Lr
.22 WMR
.380 acp
.38 spl
.357 Mag
.45 acp

I like 'em all.

Tex


----------



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

*Let Me See..........*

.22 short
.22 lr x 5
.32 acp
9mm (only metric)
.38 S&W (short)
.38 spl
.357 mag
.40 S&W
.45 acp x 4

Going to by some more at the gun show thanksgiving weekend.:smt071 :smt071 :smt071 :smt071 :smt071 :smt071


----------



## PX4Gator (Dec 20, 2006)

*How Many?*

Well, I am new to the forum, Hello to all.
I have 4:

.22
9 mm
.40
7mm TCU

A small collection compared to many, but I just got my wife into shooting. This should open up the door to a lrger collection. :smt023


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

*9*

.22
.32
9mm
.38 Spl
.357 Mag
.40
.44 Spl
.44 Mag
.45 ACP


----------



## clic2323 (Nov 26, 2006)

1. 380
2. 9mm
3. 40s&w
4. 45 acp
5. 38spl
6. 357mag
7. 45 colt
8. 454 cas
9. 460 s&w
10. 20g
11. 12g
12. 223
13. 22-250
14. 308
15. 22lr
16. 17hmr
17. 22mag


----------



## jimg11 (May 17, 2006)

22 Short, 22 LR, 22 MRF
32 S&W, 32 S&W long, 35 S&W
38 S&W, 38 Special, 357 Magnum, 357 Sig
41 Magnum,
44 Special, 44 Magnum,
45 acp, 45 Colt,
9mm
10 mm
I would saw that makes 8 calibers


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Since I last reported in July, I've gained two...

Now, I have 9mm, .32 ACP and 5.7x28mm

Dom't plan on getting anymore.

What is sad is that the .32ACP costs almost as much as my 5.7x28mm ammo.


----------

